# Need some answers about 222k and SD tv



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
When installer did my set up, he indicated I should keep my crt tv for my second tv set up [ I have the dual 222k] as long as I could, because a hd model on tv"2" gets a crappy picture.

Now I realy don't need to run out and buy a flat screen yet, [ I've got a old, but decent jvc 32"] but in the event it does die, Is what the installer said true?
Maybe because it's on a uhf band?

Anybody have a great picture with flat screen on "tv2" with the 222k? If yes, make and model?

TV 2 is located second floor bedroom [ yes this was a bear to get upstairs,lol]
Tv 1 is a sony wega flat screen crt/hybrid with hdmi, It has an astonishingly great pq [ actually crisper than my kid's panny plasma, IMO.] and this one cannot replace the jvc because it weighs a ton.

thanks to whoever replies

regards


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The big thing is - Output 2 will be in SD only. This won't be so bad on an SD TV, or on a smallish TV2 (say 32 inch for a 16:9, 25-27 inch for a 4:3). But it will be noticeably "not HD" , and the bigger the screen - the more you will notice it.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks scooper,

I guess that is what the installer meant.

Do all the recievers from dish [ the dual ones] work this way? that is, SD on second tv?

No work arounds if my crt dies?

I'd hate to end up with a cruumy pic

regards


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> Thanks scooper,
> 
> I guess that is what the installer meant.
> 
> ...


Yeah as of right now dish network does not offer duo receivers with both outputs being HD


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not all flat screens look horrible on TV2, but they will be not be as clear as an old SD TV. A lot of flat screen manufacturers (mostly the secondary and off brands) assume you're going to hook HD to it and don't care what an SD signal looks like on it, and they do look horrible. As long as you stick with a name brand it should be acceptable. I typically like Sharp and Sony the best for SD content, Samsung (the current ones) and Toshiba are OK. Avoid Sylvania and Westinghouse like the plauge.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

satcrazy,

Normally on TV 2 if you go to a lower resolution 720 or 480 instead of 1080, it will improve the picture. Of course, as everyone has commented, it won't be the same quality of TV 1 using an HDMI or component cable. My roommate has an HD TV for TV 2 and on most channels she gets a pretty nice picture with the lower resolution setting.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> satcrazy,
> 
> Normally on TV 2 if you go to a lower resolution 720 or 480 instead of 1080, it will improve the picture. Of course, as everyone has commented, it won't be the same quality of TV 1 using an HDMI or component cable. My roommate has an HD TV for TV 2 and on most channels she gets a pretty nice picture with the lower resolution setting.


thanks Ray

So what is the name/model# of your roomate's TV?

regards


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

gtal98 said:


> Not all flat screens look horrible on TV2, but they will be not be as clear as an old SD TV. A lot of flat screen manufacturers (mostly the secondary and off brands) assume you're going to hook HD to it and don't care what an SD signal looks like on it, and they do look horrible. As long as you stick with a name brand it should be acceptable. I typically like Sharp and Sony the best for SD content, Samsung (the current ones) and Toshiba are OK. Avoid Sylvania and Westinghouse like the plauge.


Thanks, I'm taking notes here for future reference.

what is your take on panasonic? More importantly, for SD, Plasma ok, or LCD?

Sure would be way easier if the reciever solved this.

thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldn't say it's going to be "horrible" picture, but it will defintely not be HD. You'll get a better picture watching an HD downconverted than an SD channel source.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

TV2 automatically outputs 480 (SD) regardless of what TV1 is set to. In fact you cannot change the resolution of TV2, it is set in hardware.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

satcrazy,

She has a Vizio 42" TV (I don't know the model number). I have a 47" Samsung but I'm connected via HDMI to the receiver and getting HD (great, vivid picture).


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> satcrazy,
> 
> Normally on TV 2 if you go to a lower resolution 720 or 480 instead of 1080, it will improve the picture. Of course, as everyone has commented, it won't be the same quality of TV 1 using an HDMI or component cable. My roommate has an HD TV for TV 2 and on most channels she gets a pretty nice picture with the lower resolution setting.


I'm not sure what you're talking about Ray. The resolution is set by the signal source (receiver, BD player, whatever), the TV just displays whatever it's given. And all TVs will convert the given signal to fill it's native screen resolution. This conversion is what separates the Good TVs from the bad IMO - and also why upconverting DVD players are a scam.



satcrazy said:


> Thanks, I'm taking notes here for future reference.
> 
> what is your take on panasonic? More importantly, for SD, Plasma ok, or LCD?
> 
> ...


Panasonic I'm kind of indifferent to, don't see as many of them as other brands. That being said I don't have an impression in my mind of them being bad. I think they'd be pretty safe. My advice would just be whenever you are ready to buy go to an electronics store and make them hook up all the TVs your interested in to some SD source via coax and compare them.

As far as Plasma/LCD/LED goes, none is inherently any better than the other for SD content.


----------



## jhejr (Apr 29, 2011)

Any one have an idea if Dish has HD duo in the works?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jhejr said:


> Any one have an idea if Dish has HD duo in the works?


 XiP Receiver, reportedly out this fall.

Dishes' answer to DirecTV whole house DVR.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks everyone.

The new reciever won't be in my budget.

Here's hoping the old crt holds out for awhile.................


----------

